# Does FreeBSD support INTEL I82580 NIC?



## macafee (Apr 7, 2012)

Does freebsd FreeBSD support the Intel I82580 NIC?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 7, 2012)

igb(4) should support it (untested, I don't have one).


----------

